# .



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

nooneuknow said:


> FS: Roamio Pro 8TB w/LT, Roamio Plus 4TB w/LT, Roamio basic 3TB w/LT & Minis w/LT
> (A93 Mini w/LT, A95 Mini VOX w/LT)
> Extra Roamio basic 3TB w/LT - dead HDMI port, missing fan, functional/working, composite video.
> Original packaging and accessories
> ...


How much for the Mini Vox?


----------

